

Wikileaks Expenses: 2011 and 2012 (pdf) - trevelyan
http://cryptome.org/2012/10/WikiLeaks-Expenses-2012-2011.pdf

======
twelvechairs
Maybe a stupid question, but how do they spend hugely more than they take in
both years? Where's the extra money come from?

~~~
jnky
I think the income listed is only for donations made to Wikileaks via the Wau
Holland Foundation in Germany, while Wikileaks itself may also receive money
from other sources.

------
denzil_correa
So we now have a Wikileaks for Wikileaks? Inception!

~~~
stfu
Cryptome has been around forever. Some of their stuff is a bit "rantish" but
overall I find them quite a reliable source.

~~~
denzil_correa
Well, yea I have seen and read Cryptome earlier but it made me think about
Wikileaks for Wikileaks. I'm sure a few governments would be interested to
support the idea behind doors. :-)

